# IMS & Londinium I



## aaronb

I'm late to the party I know, but what are everyone's thoughts on the IMS baskets compared to stock now you have had them a while?

I saw Reiss's blog posted which made me consider buying one, shame I missed them at Coffee Fest.

Do any of the IMS shower screens fit the L1?

Where is the cheapest place to buy one? I see reiss recommends B70 2T h26.5 - I tend to dose around 17g so seems perfect.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## coffeechap

i think that jens at torr sells them both...


----------



## Soll

I can vouch for them aaron, compared to the stock basket it was a marked improvement for all round balance, taste and mouth feel. I'm not sure where else you can get them because I bought from the group buy also the shower screen for my Bezzera Strega..


----------



## coffeechap

i can find out a price for you aaron as he would just ahve to send them with the next batch of torr tampers


----------



## aaronb

That would be great coffeechap thank you!

So just to clarify you guys are using the stock shower screen and IMS basket right?


----------



## coffeechap

No I am using the IMS screen and the IMS competition baskets


----------



## aaronb

so you can put an IMS screen on the L1? is the screen worth it too?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Dave can you please get me a price too? 1 basket and 1 shower screen for a silvia?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Me too - using IMS shower and baskets - 24.5mm -18grm and 26.5mm (height) - 20grm. Not sure the largest 28.5mm fits the Londinium portafilter.


----------



## aaronb

so for 17g or 18g dose 24.5 is better than 26.5? Think this is why I didn't bother at group buy, too many options too confusing!


----------



## DavidBondy

I bought a screen and two baskets in Charlie's recent group buy. I wonder if they'll fit the L1. I don't have details here but I'll check when I'm back. Good job I hadn't had the chance to use them yet. I was going to bundle them with my ECM but looks like I can use them in the L1 once I buy one!

DB


----------



## The Systemic Kid

The 24.5mm has a stated capacity of 12-18rms; the 26.6mm 14-20grms and the 28.5mm 18-22grms. Why the biggest basket 'only' has a stated range of 4grms where the other two have a six grm range is perplexing. Personally, I dose within 10% of baskets upper capacity. Dosing 16grms in the 14-20grm basket has the puck sitting very low in the basket - way more than the recommended distance from top of the puck to shower screen being no more than 3mm.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I would be interested in a 12-18g one Mr chap


----------



## Charliej

To clarify matters the IMS shower screen that fits the L1 ( well this is what people bought and used in theirs) is the E61 fitment, so to answer David Bondy's question yes they will all fit so you can use them all with your incoming L1.


----------



## Orangertange

Mmm just found espresso service has a pretty extensive range http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/ims_shower_plates.html think I've got the basket sorted, now what shower screen?

My word this is complicated should I go for integrated or woven?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Don't think it makes much difference - have the integrated on mine - works fine.


----------



## Orangertange

Thanks, will go for that then, says it's easier cleaning anyway, and has a much higher filtering measurement, if that makes a difference :/ mm .....but the woven does have more holes,

Anyway going e61 one is correct before I push the button? http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/ims_shower_plates.html


----------



## Orangertange

Sorry wrong link http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/ims_e61_shower_plate.html


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Yep, E61 200IM.


----------



## Xpenno

Orangertange said:


> My word this is complicated should I go for integrated or woven?


I own both and for me the integrated has a better water dispersion and is the one I'd go for if I were to buy again.


----------



## garydyke1

you'll be able to transfer it straight from one machine to the other : )


----------



## gman147

The screens are good but I'm not convinced the baskets are any better than VST


----------



## aaronb

I felt the prices on espressoservices were a bit high, but may pull the trigger myself.

What basket did you go for Orangertange, and what dose do you normally use?


----------



## Xpenno

gman147 said:


> The screens are good but I'm not convinced the baskets are any better than VST


I've not managed to pull a better shot on the IMS baskets, I went back to VST. Let's see what happens tomorrow....


----------



## MarkyP

Coffee chap,

Can you get me a price for an integrated e61 screen (L1) and the 12-18g basket please?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

MarkyP said:


> Coffee chap,
> 
> Can you get me a price for an integrated e61 screen (L1) and the 12-18g basket please?


Is Dave still able to get screens/baskets? Need 2 baskets and a screen if so...


----------



## Orangertange

aaronb said:


> I felt the prices on espressoservices were a bit high, but may pull the trigger myself.
> 
> What basket did you go for Orangertange, and what dose do you normally use?


haven't yet, but when I do it'll be the 20g one,

think maybe I should hold fire, already spent quite a bit on coffee apparel this month

was only shopping for a return spring for my new mazzer, and stumbled across these,....mmm but they are shiny


----------



## aaronb

Reiss was raving about the h26 basket on the Londinium blog, and I actually wondered which of the 2 screens to choose myself but hadnt asked in this thread yet to stop me ordering and spending more money! So thanks for clearing up which one to choose


----------



## aaronb

so I'm now using the integrated shower screen and B70 2T h26.5 basket.

What doses are people finding work? Lighter-Medium roasts (like HasBean).

Is it reasonable to say use the same dose recommended for a pump machine for these coffees, i.e. 18g? Or as it's a lever do you still go for 16g or 17g?

I realise it's all personal taste of course, just canvassing opinion!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Use the 26.5mm for flat whites. With lighter roasts dosing 18-19gmrs.


----------



## DavidBondy

Speaking personally (and with only a few weeks' L1 experience), I have had better results with my VST basket than the IMS. I have both the 26.5mm and 28.5mm IMS baskets but have not had the problems that Reiss alluded to with the 28.5mm.

I'm sticking with the VST for the time-being. More consistent results and better taste IMHO.

David


----------



## drude

I found I needed 18g doses to get a decent shot from mine, whereas I normally put 17g into my 18g VST. I've been using it exclusively for 3-4 weeks as I couldn't really get the hang of it when I was swapping between VST and IMS. This did coincide with some lighter roasts than the Londinium beans I normally go for, so it may have been a case of changing too many variables at once. I need to go back to VST for a bit now to see which I prefer, but I've had good and bad results from both brands.


----------



## Orangertange

Just having a play with my new ims, what kinda pre infusion/ exstration time should I be aiming for with 18g?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Orangertange said:


> Just having a play with my new ims, what kinda pre infusion/ exstration time should I be aiming for with 18g?


Suggest pre-infuse 3-6secs and aim for 27-36grms in 25-30secs.


----------



## Orangertange

Thanks Only had one shot and ran it at pretty much that before I posted, wow even my crap taste buds can notice significant difference, much cleaner tasting than the standard basket


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Interesting - find the IMS easier to live with compared to VSTs. Seemed to get faster pours with the VST.


----------



## Orangertange

Yeah got a vst too but it's a whopping 22g, only used it a couple of times with no success, think it maybe (because of shape) it would work better with a flat tamper? I only have convex


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Find VSTs can be unforgiving and need to be dosed accurately within the limit - plus or minus 1 gram. I have both convex (on loan) and flat - don't think it makes that much difference.


----------



## aaronb

The Systemic Kid said:


> Suggest pre-infuse 3-6secs and aim for 27-36grms in 25-30secs.


Second this, 18g dose sits low in the basket but swells up to the ridge when the shot is done, 3 sec preinfusion, i'm getting really good pours and tasty coffee.


----------



## DavidBondy

Using Coffee Compass Mocha Italia dosed at 16g in the 26.5mm IMS basket in my L1, I got 30g of coffee in 30sec (6sec pre-infusion) which tasted delicious. This was barely tamped but just levelled and polished. Hope this helps!

David


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> I've not managed to pull a better shot on the IMS baskets, I went back to VST. Let's see what happens tomorrow....


Personal preference back on the vst now I have a 18 and a 20 g one ...taste seems clearer


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Mrboots2u said:


> Personal preference back on the vst now I have a 18 and a 20 g one ...taste seems clearer


 Thread resurrection alert!!!!

not a question at the OP at all, but a question to boots:

you say you have (or maybe had) VST 18g and 20g. In your experience now you have the Bianca, and flow remains a constant. Say you have your grinder dialled to the VST 18g and are dosing 18g. What happens if you do the same, but use the VST 20g instead? Do you need to grind finer?

I'm assuming both baskets have the same surface area and number of holes, and only the height changes.

Would be interested to know.

Many thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Thread resurrection alert!!!!
> 
> not a question at the OP at all, but a question to boots:
> 
> you say you have (or maybe had) VST 18g and 20g. In your experience now you have the Bianca, and flow remains a constant. Say you have your grinder dialled to the VST 18g and are dosing 18g. What happens if you do the same, but use the VST 20g instead? Do you need to grind finer?
> 
> I'm assuming both baskets have the same surface area and number of holes, and only the height changes.
> 
> Would be interested to know.
> 
> Many thanks.


 For clarity are you wanting to dose 18g in the 20vst or 20g .

18g in a 20g vst will more than likely channel do to headroom , 20g in a 20g vst ans you'd need to grind coarser ,,,

In my experience when moving baskets you have to adjust the grind with vst .


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Mrboots2u said:


> For clarity are you wanting to dose 18g in the 20vst or 20g .
> 
> 18g in a 20g vst will more than likely channel do to headroom , 20g in a 20g vst ans you'd need to grind coarser ,,,
> 
> In my experience when moving baskets you have to adjust the grind with vst .


 Yeah. It's an experiment I want to do. I was wondering what are the trade offs / issues if I dose 18g into a 20g VST.

Question: could you explain a little with regards to channeling due to headroom? Are you saying that, increasing the headroom might fracture the puck and cause channeling?


----------



## Mrboots2u

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Yeah. It's an experiment I want to do. I was wondering what are the trade offs / issues if I dose 18g into a 20g VST.
> 
> Question: could you explain a little with regards to channeling due to headroom? Are you saying that, increasing the headroom might fracture the puck and cause channeling?


 Re increased headroom yes , I don't have scientific data but that's what I guess is happening .then you grind finer to get contact time and that can cause micro channeling too .

why would you want to dose 18in a 20 and not in a 18 vst


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Mrboots2u said:


> why would you want to dose 18in a 20 and not in a 18 vst


 Excellent question, and, in normal conditions.... I wouldn't. But...

my machine Elizabeth tend to get stuck pucks more than average with the VST 18g and Niche Zero combo, with the coffee I'm using. I then though of using an IMS basket I have (B68 T2 C h26.5 E) which is taller and with a convex bottom. I could fit 20g in that basket for the same headspace I think.

Same dose, same everything... just different basket.... and guess what? No stick pucks, at all, no matter how hard I try. Shot looks great on the bottomless and tastes great too. No channeling, at all.

So I'm trying to figure out if, for my machine - and maybe others, more headspace is beneficial to overcome the stuck puck issue. Or it might be the convex shaped bottom, or maybe it's something else. So I might get myself a VST 20g and try and prove a few things. 😉


----------

